

Container-less web apps - mark_l_watson
http://www.grahambrooks.com/2014/04/07/container-less-web-applications.html

======
mark_l_watson
I posted this article because so much of what I have deployed in the last year
of two has been Clojure, container less, with some Meteor.js, also container
less.

I liked the Neal Ford quote "Yesterday's best practices become tomorrow's
anti-patterns".

